

Ask HN: Privacy Concerns with using Ghostery - jhjhjhjhj

I read https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5623860  yesterday, where many people suggested using Ghostery extension.<p>But if I add Ghostery, it says: 
1. It can access your data on all websites.
2. It can access your tabs and browsing activity.<p>So, isn't using Ghostery even bigger threat to privacy.
======
fixanoid
I've answered this recently on reddit, heres the relevant link and comment:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Irony/comments/1ci4ri/went_to_check_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Irony/comments/1ci4ri/went_to_check_out_ghostery_for_chrome/)

Hardly anything Ghostery does. The rules are defined by Google and the wording
is unfortunate but largely correct: any extension that needs access to tabs,
content scripts, and requests/responses will get the same message. So,
basically, any extensions for content blocking will ask for these including
Adblock/ABP+, Script no, whatever.

